# ideally



## Donoav

Szukam najbardziej dokładnego tłumaczenia dla słowa "*ideally*". Zdanie "_Ideally, I'd like to work at home_". 

W Cambridge Dictionary tłumaczą "ideally" jako "najlepiej byłoby, gdyby". Czyli mamy "_Najlepiej byłoby, gdybym pracował w domu_". Ale wiem, że "najlepiej byłoby, gdyby" = "it would be best if". Czyżby nie ma bardziej dokładnej opcji tłumaczenia tego lakonicznego słowa? 

Po rosyjsku to dobrze tłumaczy się za pośrednictwem idiomu "в идеале", dosłownie "w ideale", jednak Polacy tak nie mówią, o ile wiem.


----------



## zaffy

Tak, tak bym powiedział.
"Najlepiej byłoby, gdybym pracował w/z domu."

W języku codziennym można to też tak ująć:
"Byłoby super/lux/wzorcowo gdybym pracował w/z domu."

Osobiście bardzo często mówię "Byłoby lux" 

"Byłoby idealnie gdybym..." też pasuje.


----------



## Donoav

zaffy said:


> "Byłoby idealnie gdybym..."


Pięknie dziękuję, kotku 🐈‍😁


----------



## Henares

Na Mazowszu nigdy nie słyszałem ”byłoby lux” lub „wzorcowo”. Pierwsze co przyszło mi do głowy to ”w idealnym świecie pracowałbym z domu”. Chociaż myślę, że zasugerowałem się angielską wersją, a najpewniej powiedziałbym „najchętniej pracowałbym z domu”.


----------



## zaffy

Henares said:


> Na Mazowszu nigdy nie słyszałem ”byłoby lux” lub „wzorcowo”.


 A jako reakcja oceniając jak np. coś wyszło? Ktoś np. wymalował swój pokój i pyta jak wyszło.

A: I jak? Podoba się?
B: Lux
B: Wzorcowo. 

Obie odpowiedzi są bardzo częste tutaj na południu.


----------



## Henares

Też nie, przynajmniej ja się z tym nie spotkałem. Odpowiedziałbym „bardzo”, „super”, „wyszło świetnie/ super”, może nawet „git majonez” .


----------



## zaffy

Henares said:


> Też nie, przynajmniej ja się z tym nie spotkałem. Odpowiedziałbym „bardzo”, „super”, „wyszło świetnie/ super”, może nawet „*git* majonez” .


Ciekawa sprawa. Przypomniałeś mi o "git". Też używamy ale bez "majonezu". Tak że w pytaniu OP też bym powiedział:
"Byłoby git, gdybym pracował w/z domu."

Mówimy "no i git", wy też?

A: I jak? Udało się przenieść spotkanie?
B: Tak.
A: No i git. = No i lux. = No i super.


----------



## karaluszek

Zdanie "_*Ideally*, I'd like to work at home_" przetłumaczyłbym po prostu tak: "*Najchętniej* pracowałbym w domu/zdalnie"


----------



## Ben Jamin

Donoav said:


> Szukam najbardziej dokładnego tłumaczenia dla słowa "*ideally*". Zdanie "_Ideally, I'd like to work at home_".
> 
> W Cambridge Dictionary tłumaczą "ideally" jako "najlepiej byłoby, gdyby". Czyli mamy "_Najlepiej byłoby, gdybym pracował w domu_". Ale wiem, że "najlepiej byłoby, gdyby" = "it would be best if". Czyżby nie ma bardziej dokładnej opcji tłumaczenia tego lakonicznego słowa?
> 
> Po rosyjsku to dobrze tłumaczy się za pośrednictwem idiomu "в идеале", dosłownie "w ideale", jednak Polacy tak nie mówią, o ile wiem.


To co znalazłeś w słowniku jest bardzo dobre. To co nazywasz " dokładnym", to jest raczej "dosłowne", a to co dosłowne nie jest najlepsze. Słowo " idealny" w polskim jest bardzo silne, i nie należy go używać bez powodu. Często słyszy się dziś "to nie jest optymalne", w znaczeniu "to nie jest odpowiednie". To też błąd, bo optymalny to "najlepszy z możliwych, gdy rozpatrzymy wszystkie alternatywy i ich wady i zalety".


----------

